# T3 dosages



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I am current;y running Test 400 at 1000mg a week and I want to cut more, I have used T3 in the past with good results and have my diet in check so I want some feedback from my peers on here on how much I should run ED or what some of you are running ED with good results.

I don't think weight matters too much with T3 since it is a thyroid hormone but I am 6'2" and 248 lbs or 17.7 stone.

I have access to 100mcg tabs and just dont want to overdo it when it comes to my thyroid.

Thanks fellas


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

the correct dose for YOUR body is:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/157566-t3-not-t3.html

read posts 5 and 9 (mine).


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> the correct dose for YOUR body is:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/157566-t3-not-t3.html
> 
> read posts 5 and 9 (mine).


Absolutely perfect mate.

Just what I was looking for, can't believe I overlooked it on my search.

Great threads by the way. You learn something new everyday. Greatly appreciated


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

MasterBlaster said:


> Absolutely perfect mate.
> 
> Just what I was looking for, can't believe I overlooked it on my search.
> 
> Great threads by the way. You learn something new everyday. Greatly appreciated


I first found about it from Dan Duchaine's writings. He was way ahead of the curve on a lot things.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> I first found about it from Dan Duchaine's writings. He was way ahead of the curve on a lot things.


I will have to have a read then. My search starts now.

Thanks again.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

MasterBlaster said:


> I will have to have a read then. My search starts now.
> 
> Thanks again.


you can get most of his stuff on:

http://qfac.com/diet-weightlifting-books-videos

the stuff on how to do t3 properly, is the BodyOpus book.

Also search for his "dirty dieting" newsletter, where he first talked about DNP and lots of other drugs...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Just tried to order his book but amazon doesn't have it so I will head to the library.

Oh... Nice PDF form.

Damn your good!


----------

